
French Artist Creates Trompe-L’oeil Illusions - okket
http://designyoutrust.com/2016/07/french-artist-creates-mind-blowing-trompe-loeil-illusions/
======
nabla9
When one designs self-driving cars without LIDAR, one should remember that
illusions like these exist.

~~~
fauria
So true...
[http://imgur.com/gallery/mOTHgnf](http://imgur.com/gallery/mOTHgnf)

~~~
jacquesm
Nasty. That's totally irresponsible. At night in an unfamiliar neighborhood
that could easily cause a fatality.

~~~
alphydan
Then consider this ... :-/ [http://s-media-cache-
ak0.pinimg.com/736x/fd/c3/02/fdc3028d49...](http://s-media-cache-
ak0.pinimg.com/736x/fd/c3/02/fdc3028d4946bef8357eadad6db2fe8c.jpg)

------
fauria
There is a nice Trompe-L’oeil in Madrid called "Los Pacos" where two former
neighbours are represented on the collapsed side of a building:
[http://madridfotoafoto.blogspot.com.es/2008/06/trampantojo-e...](http://madridfotoafoto.blogspot.com.es/2008/06/trampantojo-
en-la-plaza-de-los-carros.html) (Spanish)

This website features more examples of this kind of works under the label
"trampantojos".

------
lmmlzxx
A commenter pointed out that one or two of these images appear to be
photoshopped, most likely mock ups of a scene that the artist intended to
create. The commenter took a lot of heat, but does appear to be correct. The
fifth-to-last image (the before) and fourth-to-last (the after) show it pretty
clearly if you check out the clouds.

~~~
aquark
Possibly, but also maybe the other way around. Perhaps they didn't have a
before picture of the scene from the right angle, so the before one is
photoshopped?

~~~
lmmlzxx
True, I hadn't thought of that!

~~~
feiss
Although the first hypothesis looks more plausible.

------
chillydawg
So much nicer than filling the space up with billboards. It's a bit of a shame
that the default artwork for a lot of outside space is paid advertising.

~~~
sopooneo
There are a couple countries where it is common to have intricate art on the
outside of certain large vehicles. Like private buses in Haiti[1] or trailer
trucks in Pakistan[2]. I don't know if there would be any possibility of
renting out the surface area to advertisers instead, but I did hear a podcast
once analyzing the economics of paying to have the private busses in Haiti
decorated. If I recall, it basically came down to a feeling in the population
that it was more prestigious to go through the city in something beautiful.
Perhaps proof of the "value" of art that works even within a first-year
economics class.

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=painted+bus+in+haiti&source=...](https://www.google.com/search?q=painted+bus+in+haiti&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiy6Ln7zPrNAhVJ9h4KHdIfBfwQ_AUICCgB&biw=1339&bih=778)

[2]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=pakistan+truck&source=lnms&t...](https://www.google.com/search?q=pakistan+truck&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi1qqTfzPrNAhXFrB4KHRYLC3wQ_AUICCgB&biw=1339&bih=778)

~~~
gus_massa
In Argentina it was usual that the bus had "fileteado". It was a 10 or 20
years ago, and the reason was that the bus lines were something like a
cooperative and each bus driver was the owner of his bus. But in the recent
times, the bus lines have a more usual company structure and the buses are
owned by the company, so each bus has a standard color. Anyway, they still
have some internal custom decoration, so in many cases you can recognize which
bus you take if you use the line frequently. Also it's usual now to have
advertising outside the bus.

Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fileteado](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fileteado)

Autotranslation of the Spanish article with more images:
[https://translate.google.com.ar/translate?hl=es-419&sl=es&tl...](https://translate.google.com.ar/translate?hl=es-419&sl=es&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fes.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FFileteado)

Even more images:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=fileteado+colectivo&tbm=isch](https://www.google.com/search?q=fileteado+colectivo&tbm=isch)

------
WalterBright
Trompe-L'oeil works great indoors, too. You can inexpensively add all kinds of
detail, such as coffered ceilings, without having to pay a carpenter! A
favorite is making the ceiling look like it is open to the sky. I've seen it
used to repair badly damaged marble, it was so good you had to look really
close to distinguish the paint from the marble.

------
thecopy
There is a well known Trompe-L’oeil in Chamonix as well:
[https://gryllosblog.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/img_7624-pai...](https://gryllosblog.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/img_7624-painting-
on-house-chamonix.jpg)

~~~
delinka
That's a different angle on the last one in the article.

------
kevindeasis
Wow, that is really wonderful. Really makes the city look more lively.

I really like the Trompe-L'oeil in Brussels, when I visited their once. They
had famous characters like Tin-tin. It made the city express that it had
culture, just even during the first glance.

------
nillchopra
Really Wonderful !

------
tmd83
Wow!

